# gt virage – der crosstourer



## ceo (17. März 2017)

zu meinen eigenen gt aufbauprojekten hat sich nun noch ein weiteres projekt für einen freund ergeben. da es nicht ganz alltäglich ist, möchte ich euch hier ab und an mit ein paar bildern und gedanken teilhaben lassen. es geht um die eierlegende wollmilchsau: gewünscht ist ein robustes leichtes offroad- und tourenkompatibles (taschen etc) 28" bike – tja und ich hatte "zufällig" einen '97er gt virage rahmen in sehr schönem zustand und größenmäßig super passend. die originale stahl-gewindegabel ist bereits rausgeflogen aus style-und gewichtsgründen, vor allem aber damit auf ahead umgesattelt werden konnte. die erste steckprobe sieht so aus, wobei die laufräder nicht zum einsatz kommen. stattdessen werden in kürze silberne gt hadleys mit dt tk 7.1 (gabs bis vor ein paar tagen für 26€ pro stück bei nubukbikes) und clement reifen in 36/700 die basis bilden. genau durchgeplant ist der aufbau noch nicht. durch die zugführung am rahmen sind cantileverbremsen vorgegeben. das werden dx (br-m650) mit blauen koolstops, weil vorhanden. bisher noch nicht sicher sind cockpit, schaltung und bremshebel. gedanklich soll der silberpfeil mit ein paar blauen farbtupfern geschmückt werden, wahrscheinlich lässt das budget aber die idealvariante blauer king und passend blaue salsaschelle nicht zu.

bitte postet angebote, meinungen, ratschläge und ideen.....

traumhaft wäre es natürlich ein decalset für dieses rad, das dann nach dem polieren angebracht werden könnte. feinzo antwortet bisher noch nicht, kevin aus wisconsin hat keine. @tomasius kannst du vielleicht helfen?


----------



## epic2006 (20. März 2017)

Ich frag mal meinen grafiker, ob er die Datei noch hat. Ist hslt dann Folienschnitt, Bilder sind in meinem Album.

Ich könnte Dir blaue Tune Schnellspanner anbieten und einen originalen Lenker hab ich auch noch liegen, bei Interesse bitte pn.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (20. März 2017)

hi gerrit, danke für's feedback. schnellspanner werden's wohl nicht, eher pitlock.
die datei (!!!) und der lenker klingen spannend. welche lenkerform ist es original? im moment ist low riser favorisiert.


----------



## tomasius (21. März 2017)

Schönes Projekt! Ansonsten könnte ich Decals beisteuern. 






Tom


----------



## ceo (21. März 2017)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schönes Projekt! Ansonsten könnte ich Decals beisteuern.


super! die version komplett mit weisser füllung wäre schön.


----------



## epic2006 (21. März 2017)

Es ist der originale Lenker von meinem Virage, also GT flatbar in alu glanzelox mit GT-decals, glaub 585mm breit...


----------



## ceo (21. März 2017)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Es ist der originale Lenker von meinem Virage, also GT flatbar in alu glanzelox mit GT-decals, glaub 585mm breit...


ich behalte den im hinterkopf, jonas hat sich bisschen in meinen hier verwendeten lowriser verguckt – noch ist aber alles offen.


----------



## ceo (22. März 2017)

scheissescheissescheissescheissescheisse 




von wegen 

leider hat georg (@Edelziege) in den nächsten monaten (!)  keine kapazitäten, dabei ging es gerade so gut voran.
das rad hätte in 2-3 wochen locker fahrbereit sein können – bestimmt sogar mit decals. und nu? keine ahnung 

der riss wurde schonmal von aussen überschweißt und verschliffen. tatsächlich unauffällig, aber oben reisst es erneut.

naja wir machen einfach weiter, die hintere hadley ist noch nicht eingespeicht, die gabel kann schon poliert werden....
trotzdem ist's echt ätzend. immerhin tut es dem verkäufer leid und er zeigt entgegenkommen – er hat es wohl tatsächlich
nicht gewusst und wird sich wohl an der reparatur beteiligen. nunja, warten wir ab, bis die rechnung beziffert ist.......


----------



## epic2006 (24. März 2017)

Eine Reparatur lohnt sich aber, so aus Sicht eines Viragebesitzers. Das Ding geht gut vorwärts, gut am Berg, nur nicht gut zum Rücken...

...aber irgendetwas ist ja immer...

Ich finde immernoch, dass es ein gutes Allroundbike ist, geht für alles ( wenn man schmerzfrei ist) andererseits ist damit aber auch kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ( wenn man eher nich schmerzfrei ist...)

Bin halt nicht neutral, deswegen: reparieren!!!!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (24. März 2017)

Motivation:

%5Burl=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/951166]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1503868]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1503869]
	
[/URL]

.so, weitermachen!

Fuckin Forum, des scheiss vermaledeite drecks verdammte Album zefix des greislige..

Bilder sind in meinem GT Virage Album


drecks Apfel Saboteure dreckadee....eich keädad amoi as Hirn mit da schaisshausbürschdn aussakehrt, zefix..

Etza is doch ganga mit de buidl....

..Angst hom's hoid


----------



## ceo (25. März 2017)

der rahmen wird auf jeden fall gerettet! im moment wissen wir noch nicht wo. @Edelziege wenn du keine zeit hast, wen empfiehlst du??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (4. April 2017)

so, es gibt hoffnung. georg (@Edelziege) hat die rahmenbaufirma mi-tech empfohlen, die am telefon freundlich und kompetent wirkte.
günstigerweise sitzen sie nicht einmal 100km entfernt und werden solch eine reparatur schnell mal dazwischenschieben können.
sie haben uns mut gemacht, das das ganze relativ zeitnah und bestenfalls unter einem dreistelligen betrag machbar sein wird 


jetzt steht noch die überlegung, das röhrchen im triangle durch einen zuganschlag zu ersetzen, damit man nicht nur cantis fahren kann.
wäre zwar nicht ganz original, dafür bessere bremsleistung auf touren....



 

ein paar teile haben sich derweil eingefunden, der 738er umwerfer ist unterwegs. ebenso ein blauer x-lite lowriser. ist dann auch genug blau  die decals gibt's von @tomasius, dafür schonmal vielen dank vorab. gesucht wird noch ein silberner controltech 100mm vorbau, der sich vorne öffnen lässt (mit zwei klemmschrauben, nicht nur einer). wer sowas hat, bitte melden.


----------



## ceo (13. April 2017)

so, der rahmen ist unterwegs zu mi-tech. dort wird das steuerrohr repariert!


----------



## ceo (24. April 2017)

gute news: heute hat mir der rahmenbauer am telefon bestätigt, das sie das steuerrohr zum ende dieser woche repariert haben werden


----------



## ceo (8. Mai 2017)

so, die reparatur des rahmens ist abgeschlossen und es gibt eine trackingnummer – er ist auf dem rückweg 
währenddessen waren wir nicht untätig, sondern haben uns dem bau der laufräder gewidmet: sehr gute gebrauchte hadleys aus meinem fundus mit neuen dt felgen und neuen clément reifen. die fast neue 737er kassette ist auch einsatzbereit. wenn der rahmen zurückkommt, kann poliert und montiert werden


----------



## epic2006 (8. Mai 2017)

Sehr schön! Ich hatte auch auf diese Nabenkombi gesetzt, mich dann am VR aber aus Gewichtsgründen für NukeProof und 2fach gekreuzte Speichen entschieden.

Weitermachen


----------



## ceo (9. Mai 2017)

der rahmen ist heil und seit gestern zurück. die zugführung haben wir doch original belassen. jetzt geht es endlich voran, allerdings gibt's immer noch keinen vorbau. zum blauen x-lite low riser und zum bald polierten rahmenset passt gut etwas silbernes – oder zumindest ein vorbau, der sich schleifen und aufpolieren liesse....wer hat noch was hübsches günstiges in 25,4mm/100mm (+- ein paar millimeter)? gern auch im tausch gegen die originale gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (9. Mai 2017)

Kann man die reparierte Stelle mal im Detail sehen? Bezüglich des Vorbaus: Ich hab am Zaskar einen Roox, den habe ich entlackt mit Abbeizer und Franky hier aus dem Forum hat mir den aufpoliert. Der passt gut zur Optik, ist stabil, gut zu beschaffen (sogar neu bei ebay von Roox aus Österreich) und man haut sich nicht die Knie kaputt im Fall des Falles


----------



## ceo (9. Mai 2017)

Onegear schrieb:


> Kann man die reparierte Stelle mal im Detail sehen?


ich mache mal detailbilder in ein paar tagen.


Onegear schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Vorbaus: Ich hab am Zaskar einen Roox, den habe ich entlackt mit Abbeizer und Franky hier aus dem Forum hat mir den aufpoliert.


 bietest du das teil gerade an? wenn ja, wie lang und wie teuer?


----------



## Onegear (11. Mai 2017)

ceo schrieb:


> bietest du das teil gerade an? wenn ja, wie lang und wie teuer?



Nein leider nicht :-( Der ist an meinem Zassi verbaut und den geb ich nicht so schnell her :-D


----------



## Oscar1 (19. Mai 2017)

Cooles Projekt, bisher noch garnicht entdeckt.  
Hab auch ein Virage.. Projekt  

Zum Vorbau.. die original GT Stahlvorbauten passen ganz gut, aber in 100er Länge und in silber wird es bestimmt schwierig einen zu finden.
..wenn es spiegelpolliert sein soll passt bestimmt ein Kore. Die sind aber in der Regel recht fett.


----------



## ceo (19. Mai 2017)

es gibt erstmal einen platzhaltervorbau. hier noch das versprochene bild des reparierten risses.


----------



## ceo (21. Mai 2017)

hier ein schneller schnappschuss der gestrigen anprobe, nachdem entschieden wurde rahmen, gabel und vorbau mit schleifflies gleichmäßig zu mattieren statt der ursprünglich angedachten poliersession. ein mattblauer x-lite lenker ist eingetrudelt ebenso wie ein günstiger recht dickwandiger noname vorbau (erstmal). die richtung ist klar. jetzt gibt's noch die idee, transparente griffe anzubauen...


----------



## ceo (20. Juni 2017)

happy end  das virage läuft seit 4 tagen und fährt großartig.


----------



## ceo (21. August 2017)

so bepackt fuhr der glückliche jonas bis gestern durch frankreich. blöderweise (erzählte er mir etwas geknickt am telefon) trat er irgendwie plötzlich ins leere. nach einigen diagnosefragen geht's wohl um die sperrklinken in der verbauten gt hadley nabe.

nun bitte: wer hat mit dieser nabe erfahrungen und kann tipps zur instandsetzung unterwegs geben???
was wird wohl passiert sein?
danke für alle hinweise vorab.


----------



## epic2006 (26. August 2017)

Auch wenn's reichlich spät ist... mit je einem 5er Inbus beidseits ind die Achse und auseinanderschrauben. Dann den Freilauf abziehen und man hat freien Blick auf die Sperrklinken.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## ceo (19. Mai 2018)

oh mann, das virage ist irgendwie verflucht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








nicht nur das das steuerrohr erneut reisst, nein, die ti-achse der hinteren hadleynabe ist gebrochen.
hat hier jemand eine hadley zum ausschlachten, ggf. mit gerissenem flansch – büüddeeee
gibt's sonst einen tipp, woher man so eine achse beziehen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (27. Mai 2018)

Oh shit, das ist übel! Evtl. eine neue Achse drehen lassen, muss ja nicht Titan sein, ein Hochfeldes Aluminium sollte auch reichen.

Viel Erfolg und endlich mal eine Glückssträhne 

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## ceo (27. Mai 2018)

mit der achse hatten wir kurzfristig glück. der dank gebührt @Ketterechts der dieses originalteil angeboten hat 



 

sieht auf dem bild nicht so aus, passt aber genau   
allerdings muss wohl irgendwann das mutmaßlich versprödete steuerrohr erneuert werden zu einem schätzpreis,
von dem man (in der theorie) zwei rahmensets bekäme.........


----------



## Jinpster (25. Juli 2018)

noch verzweifelt? neues Material im "was gaanz rares"


----------

